# Making a Tool Holder for A2Z QCTP



## kquiggle (Oct 19, 2013)

Just made some tool holders for my A2Z CNC QCTP (Quick Change Tool Post). It cost me about $1.50 to make the tool holder (including all of the screws, etc., but not including labor), versus about $18 to buy one.

I  had been debating with myself whether it was worth the effort, but it  turned out to be fairly easy, and the cost savings is substantial. In  addition, you need to start with a 3/4" x 1" x 2" piece of aluminum, and  by a lucky coincidence, my local metal supplier had 25 pieces this size  in their remnant bin, so I got them cheap and already cut to the size I needed. Although I saved additional money this way, I think even with buying metal online these could be built for less than $2 each.

Even  though it's a simple build, I put some photos and plans online at the  link below - should save you some time if you decide to try this  yourself:


https://sites.google.com/site/lagad...lathes-mills-etc/tools---tool-holder-for-qctp

or 

http://goo.gl/xqTQlN


Here's a picture of the toolholder I made, compared to a purchased tool holder:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 19, 2013)

I did a couple a while back. 




tin


----------



## kquiggle (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally got around to making a bunch more tool holders (plus some "spares" for future use) - see photo below. I updated my web page (see initial post) to include some tips for "mass production."






I also came up with a small improvement - I made a flat knurled nut (9/16" diam., 1/8" thick) to provide the  height adjustment, and used the other knurled nut to lock it in place (see on the right in the photo below, compared to the "factory configuration). It's a lot easier to adjust, and no tools required.






By the way - I made the flat knurled nut by knurling a section of brass rod, drilling and tapping, and then parting off a section. Is this the best way, or is there a faster/easier way to do this?


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 25, 2014)

Those are purdy Tin.  Very nice.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 25, 2014)

Both sets are very nice.  Seems a dovetail cutter is a good idea.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 25, 2014)

I did the same thing. No pictures for you.

There was a suggestion in the past to mill up some barstock with the dovetail and then cut to length and make holders as you need them. That is what I did with some 2-in. wide stock about 15-in. long and I still have some left. I'm getting ready to order some new stock to make dovetail stock, only the width will be wider for special purposes. I'm hoping to make a tangential holder and some holders for inserts. I may post plans when done, but I'm wimping out of working in the unheated shop this winter.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2014)

> Both sets are very nice. Seems a dovetail cutter is a good idea.



Well used the shaper One of these days I need to get some dovetail cutters for the mill.  hey it was fun.



> I made a flat knurled nut (9/16" diam., 1/8" thick) to provide the height adjustment,



I purchased brass thumb nuts from McMaster Carr current price for a ten pack of 10-32  nuts about $6 





Just one of those many choices do I make hardware or buy it? Sometimes the seeming simple stuff can be hard to find.  



> Those are purdy Tin. Very nice.


Thanks
Tin


----------



## kquiggle (Jan 25, 2014)

I got my thumb nuts from Albany County Fasteners - cost me 30 cents apiece; best price I could find from shopping around on the web.

I looked around for flat knurled nuts but could not find a good cheap source anywhere, so I guess I'll just make bunch. I may try aluminum instead of brass to keep the cost down. My plan is to knurl a drilled cylinder and them part them off like slices of bologna, and then tap them afterwards (maybe I'll make a little jig so I can clamp them in my mill vise and power tap them).


----------



## gus (Jan 27, 2014)

*QCTP*

Here's mine done two years ago. All in cost me $10 for material. Expensive labour not included.
My labour maybe dirt cheap as nobody would hire a ''71'' turner.
The Red Knobs were bought from nuts & bolts shop. All in I have 6 DIY tool holders and more coming. Heading to Tokyo for a week for the Chinese New Year shopping(window) and eating.


----------



## kquiggle (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work Gus - did you use Al or steel for the tool holder?

I like the handle mods you did too - looks like you just gave me another little project.


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 27, 2014)

I need to do that and make some holders for BXB QCTP I cheat and buy then http://cdcotools.com/ but they raised the price this year. I really need one to hold my 1 1/4" boring bar. It's fun boring a 9 1/2" long aluminum tube with a nice finish but after a little grinding on the bar and the Dorian D40 QCTP I was able to get it done.

Todd


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 27, 2014)

kquiggle said:


> Finally got around to making a bunch more tool holders (plus some "spares" for future use) - see photo below. I updated my web page (see initial post) to include some tips for "mass production."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice I see you just made a couple I find you never have enough holders to go around, but I do have a couple that are dedicated tools they do get moved.

Todd


----------

